# Ipad Air sur Apple TV 2



## tango78 (11 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour ,
je voudrais savoir si il est possible de connecter un Ipad Air et un Iphone 5S sur un apple TV 2 em génération
Merci à tous 
Thierry


----------



## dragao13 (11 Décembre 2016)

Oui !


----------



## tango78 (11 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir Dragao13 ,
merci pour ta réponse , je n'arrive pas a faire reconnaitre ces 2 appareils ( iphone 5S et Ipad Air IOS 10.xx ) sur mon apple TV 2em génération , ça fonctionne avec un iphone 4 IOS 7.xx ( photos et musique ) mais pas ipad et iphone 5 , ça recherche l'apple TV et rien , j'ai fait réinitialiser paramètres (tous les réglages et réglages réseaux ) sur Ipad et iphone , l'apple TV est en version logiciel 5.0.2 et si je veux faire une MAJ il me dit que la version est à jour , je sèche un peu ......
aurait-tu une idée ??
merci 

Thierry


----------



## dragao13 (11 Décembre 2016)

Désolé mon vieux mais j'ai répondu un peu vite, effectivement l' apple Tv 2 n'est pas compatible avec les produits à partir de iOS 8 et ultérieur apparemment !


----------



## tango78 (11 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir 
je viens de trouver la solution , j'explique , si ça peut servir à quelqu'un
ma version logiciel apple TV était en 5.0.xx ,et quand je demandais de faire une MAJ  ça me disait que c'était OK ,
j'ai fait un reset de l'apple TV et après environ 15mn la version de logiciel est passé à 6.2.1 et là c'est bon l'ipad et l'iphone 5S passent sur l'apple TV sons et images , en résumé la version logiciel de l'apple TV était trop ancienne pour accepter l'ipad et l'iphone 5 et en plus un bug qui m'empêchais de faire la MAJ de l'apple TV 
Voila
A+
Thierry


----------

